# Fox or Coyotes with hounds



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

Does anyone here use hounds to hunt fox or yotes? If so how does it work and what breed dog. Thanks, Nick


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

Don't know anyone who does it around here, but there must be somebody. You can use any kind of hound, just train it to chase coyotes. People use either sight hounds such as grey hounds, wolf hounds, etc., once you see a coyote you let the dogs out and they run it down and kill it due to their faster speed. People also use the scent hounds (**** hound type dogs) and then put them on the trail when they cut a track. The dogs will catch up to the animal eventually and either corner them somewhere (such as a culvert) where you can catch up and shoot it, or they will kill it themselves if they can get to it. I have never seen it done, but when I was in college I worked with a guy from Wisconsin who had friends that hunted coyotes this way back home.


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Ive hunted both fox and coyotes quit a bit with hounds. My grandpa has a bunch of dogs. He uses grey hounds. It is a blast!!! We used to do it alot more but with conflicting schedules we hardly ever get out any more. If you try it i guarantee you will enjoy it.


----------



## TANATA (Oct 31, 2003)

There is a guy that was hunting for the state in central ND, he used a young pup (dont know what kind) to get coyotes.

The pup would run around howling and pissing off the coyotes until they chased it. Then it would let them close to the hunter. Thats how I've heard them being used. :sniper:


----------



## stolenbase (Aug 23, 2003)

is it really rare around here then or what?


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Dec 30, 2008)

We hunt with running walkers and trigs, we first find a track of the road and if it looks fresh enough we send dogs in on the trail and hope we jump something


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Talk to xdeano. He uses a mountain curr as a decoy dog.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

If you're going to run coyotes or fox with hounds, i'd run a grey hound. But many people down south run blue ticks, red bones, walkers, actually hound type dogs. There are many types of dogs that can be used for running. Just look around the internet, i'm sure you'll find something.

They use several trailing dogs and a couple of kill dogs after the coyote/fox is cornered. It takes a lot of country to run a coyote. So around here (ND) it's hard to find tracks of land that people will let you run dogs, I'm talking several sections. I have some inlaws down in Missouri that run dogs, it isn't a pretty sight when they get done. It is not hunting, but killing. You're more than likely not going to be able to salvage the pelt. :roll:

Dogs are NOT for everyone, they're a lot of work. You basically can't utilize them during the bitterly cold winters we have up here. That's why we don't see them around here. These dogs need to work, if you only hunt coyotes for 2 or 3 months out of the year and only on weekends, it doesn't work, PERIOD. For a good dog it has to work, other wise it will find a different outlet for it's energy/aggression, ie. you, the couch, etc....

There are a lot of cons with running dogs.

xdeano


----------

